
Things I Wish I Knew Before I Started Coding - brynbennett7
https://medium.com/better-programming/10-things-i-wish-i-knew-before-i-started-coding-c35a58855b7e
======
WheelsAtLarge
2 more:

1) If you are not careful, it's easy to burn out.

2) It's a young person's occupation. Plan for its consequences.

